# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  сухое молоко

## Кришнаит Мишка

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы! подскажите, пожалуйста, производителя хорошего сухого молока. Кто нибудь работал с сухим молоком завода Рогачёв?

----------


## Дамир

Беларусь ещё нигде не оплошалась !

----------

